# Mud minnow trap bait



## Bodi (Aug 20, 2015)

I have always used cat food as bait but I found myself having to freeze it in ice cube trays so it doesn't float out of the top. I have tried loose cat food but the minnows eat it from the top of the trap without ever having to enter the trap. I would love some advice on what bait to use so it doesn't float to the top of the trap. Crushed crab means buying it and I would be better off heading to chasing tails and buy minnows. Appreciate any help guys and gals. 

Ryan


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

If using a can of cat food, just open the can a very little bit. hot dogs work. Best location to put one is near oysters. Break oysters or clams - work great. actually anything "meat" works. near oyster bars and best on falling tide. very easy to catch but you cannot just set one anywhere.


----------



## dbigsby (Feb 16, 2004)

I also use the canned cat food and have also used leftover pepperoni pizza. I have a friend in Southport who swears by cheese puffs in a mesh bag inside the trap.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

dbigsby said:


> I also use the canned cat food and have also used leftover pepperoni pizza. I have a friend in Southport who swears by cheese puffs in a mesh bag inside the trap.


I'd never give up leftover pizza , did have good results with canned cat food when I was a kid running minnow traps for bait on Long Island back in the day


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Always heard to use a crushed blue crab for mud minnow traps. I always wind up buying my own so I can’t attest to it.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Mesh bag tied to the bottom so bait won’t float to the top.


----------



## Missed Again (Oct 17, 2017)

I use the cheapest dry dog food I can find, works as well as anything. Many times there will be a busted bag you can get at a discount. The greaser the better.


----------



## Cervus (Feb 5, 2018)

Crushed crab is like crack to mud minnows. Most, if not all vendors cull out dead and not-so-lively crabs and will gladly let you take them for free.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Crushed crab. Or fish carcass. Minnows catch flounder. The rest of the flounder I don't want caches more minnows.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Never had any problems catching minnows with dry cat food. Keep a ziplock bag with cat food in the car just in case you also want to feed homeless cats. Crab seems to get picked clean too quickly. Just make sure to put the trap in the mud.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Used em a lot, keep the top of the trap out of the water .... that way it floats to the top but they can't get to it so they'll go in .... fish flavored cat food works fine ...


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Crushed crab mixed with greasy dog or cat food


----------



## Bodi (Aug 20, 2015)

Never thought of using the can or the mesh bag. Thank y'all for the tips. Now I just need October to hurry up and get here.


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

punch holes in a cat food can or fill up an orange bag with little friskies soaked in menhaden oil


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I've always hung a 7/0 SS hook from the top of the trap using Malin single strand wire, and put crab or all beef hot dogs on the hook..........bait suspends in the middle of the trap.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

What traps do you guys prefer?


----------

